

A gadget that makes car hacking easier - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/60-gadget-thatll-make-car-hacking-easier-ever/

======
PinguTS
That is what I do not understand: why does everybody who is going to do "car
hacking" thinks he needs to build his own device. There are cheap CAN adapters
available. There are lots of dev boards from those different chip makers
available. There are Arduino shields and BeagleBone capes available.

I just got some cheap Chinese Bluetooth adapters for myself.

------
kw71
You can already buy a CAN gateway for less than $60. $15 is a more appropriate
sale price.

------
bobdvb
Some of the comments on the article claim that this is different because it
allows write access. But some quick research tells me that some vehicles do
allow write via CAN/ODB-II and others don't. It hasn't been explained why this
guys effort is any different.

~~~
kw71
There are multiple application protocols. The OBD2 spec includes PHYs and an
application protocol. One of the PHYs is CAN-bus, and since the CARB
application does not do everything (or much of anything) useful to a
manufacturer, they implement additional applications. Some of these
manufacturer specific applications require authentication to perform some
operations such as flash write or certain eeprom writes.

